# Cardinal Sins song?



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just had Cardinal Burns on but not really watching it and right at the end there was a song on I know but cant think where from. It sounded like Bruce Springsteen but cant be sure. Anyone hear it and know what it was?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

My mistake,the programme was called Cardinal Burns. Still dont know the song though.


----------

